# stiff cranks-- don't spin freely anymore



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

So after a week of wet commutes I noticed this weekend that my cranks are stiff. There is no play in the BB, but I feel some resistance when pedaling backwards (or forwards) for example. 

I took the wheel off to confirm that the resistance was coming from the cranks.

So, not knowing what to do, I sprayed some silicon spray into both sides of the crank-- where the bb attaches- and the cranks seem to spin more freely now. Never had to do such an operation before. Is my BB about to die? Can you tell when they are about to die? 

I've replaced virtually every component on this 99 RH, except the crankset/BB.

I recently bought 3 new chainrings-- and was planning to replace these, but perhaps I would be better off with a whole new crankset/bb??

Thanks for any advise!!!!


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Definately sounds like the bb is about to go. If you already have the rings, why not just replace the bb for a cheap fix?


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok, then---- will be on-line tonight buying a bb and related removal tools. THX


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

*parts needed to replace my bb*

So, I have the items below in my 'cart' and wonder if any experts can confirm if this is sufficient:

73X110 BB to match the specs of original. 
Park Tool BBT-22 Shimano Sealed Cartridge Bottom Bracket Tool
Park Tool Crank Puller for Square Taper Cranks
TIA!!!!


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

As long as your old bb is square taper, and accepts a Shimano bb tool(pretty sure, but not positive) You're covered:thumbsup:


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

thx very much! I think so too, about the square taper. 

.....Ordered- and on the way. Looking forward to adding another bike maintenance skill to my repertoire.


----------

